# Charlie Elliott



## panfish (Jan 15, 2017)

Has anyone seen any hogs out there. Its been a long time sens if been out there.


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 16, 2017)

I have heard reports of hogs out there, but I have never seen one myself. I've never even seen any sign of hogs for that matter. I wouldn't go out there with the sole intention of hunting one. jmho


----------



## panfish (Jan 16, 2017)

Yea I know there used to be a few out there. Iv killed some there but its been a cupel years since iv been out there.


----------



## 3ringer (Jan 18, 2017)

Years ago I bow hunted there with a guy and his son. His son said he saw a bear. His son showed him where he saw the bear cross the creek. There were Bear tracks in the sand.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 28, 2017)

Plenty of sign on the West side of the big lake.  I've not seen a live one there, but they're there.


----------



## DantheHuntingMan (Feb 15, 2017)

*Yes, hogs on Clyble!*

I got two hogs last year on Clyble WMA and saw lots of sign this year. At this time of year they come out to feed in fields right at sunset/sunrise, acorns are mostly gone so hogs are finding easy feeding areas like green fields.


----------



## DantheHuntingMan (Feb 15, 2017)

The attached pic of lots of hog sign was taken last Sunday, Feb 12, 2017.


----------



## DantheHuntingMan (Feb 15, 2017)

Shot this fat hog last February on Clyble, good eating!


----------



## panfish (Feb 15, 2017)

Going to try get down there this weekend and do some walking.


----------



## 2busy2work (Feb 15, 2017)

I found a group of about 15 hogs on 1/23.  Four or five were pretty big hogs and the rest were so small they still had their stripes.


----------

